

New programming blog from Mike Vanier (of LFM/LFSP fame) - mhartl
http://mvanier.livejournal.com/

======
gregwebs
I probably agree with half of these criticisms, but they are all pretty minor.
I wish ruby 1.9 would get a cleanup, but I think it is just getting more
features.

------
aditya
What is wrong with these python people?

Just because they are given no options by their language of choice and are
forced into following strict and arbitrary rules, they think a language that
provides options is 'unclean' and 'messy'.

What is wrong with a language that lets you express yourself in whichever way
seems most intuitive to you? The only thing that comes to mind is future
maintainability when the code changes owners.

tim-toady all the way.

</flamebait>

